# How Do I Extract Audio From Video?



## Blain_132 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello, I am trying to extract some audio clips from a movie. I am not sure how to do this, I know I can't by just putting it in my comp. So is there a program I need that will help me do this?


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Take a look at SimpleMovieX, I think it will do this for you.
SimpleMovieX: Mac OS X Movie Editor

I have extracted audio from a movie and video file and I think this is the program I used.


----------



## VictorDTarsus (Sep 12, 2007)

If you however paid for QT Pro, open the video up and use the segment selector sliders with in the location slider. You can select and copy into new documents and then go to File>Export. Choose your export file format as either AIFF or WAV. It really does not matter which you prefer, but AIFF is more streamlined on the Mac rather then the WAV format. This option however once again is only available after you pay for QT Pro and no, I don't condone the illegal distribution of QT Pro licenses and serial numbers. Apple has put much into QuickTime and it is well worth a measly 30 dollars.


----------



## Blain_132 (Aug 22, 2005)

Yea for $30.00 bucks I will probably just buy it. But if I can find a free program that will do it then that is good too.

Thanks for your help, I'll let you know if I find what I need!!!


----------



## MMMMMike (Jun 29, 2007)

Try iMovie.
Load in the video, extract audio, then copy/paste audio to wherever as an .aiff file.
Works like a charm and it's free.

Mike


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Blain_132 said:


> Yea for $30.00 bucks I will probably just buy it. But if I can find a free program that will do it then that is good too.
> 
> Thanks for your help, I'll let you know if I find what I need!!!


try audiohijack. i think there's a free version. it's a fantastic app.


----------

